# Need Drive Shaft for MTD 990



## Goose129 (May 20, 2011)

This is my MTD 990 that I got after my father passed away in '97. I have used to to push snow every winter since and to mow each summer, untill last Friday. As you can see, the shaft that connects the PTO to the mower deck is shot. I don't have a part number for this thing. I doubt it would do much good if I did. 

Anyone have one stashed under thier bed?

Looking for suggestions on where I might get hold of one.


----------



## Goose129 (May 20, 2011)

*MTD Universal*

Can someone tell me if the part number for this universal is MTD 717-0249. I might have found one............. if........


----------



## Goose129 (May 20, 2011)

I got what I need. Thanks for all who had taken the time to read this.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going to mention Tractor supply has alot of different sized driveshafts and stuff .


----------



## Goose129 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind for any further thigns I might need.


----------

